
Ignoring Sexual Abuse in Afghanistan - leephillips
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/22/opinion/ignoring-sexual-abuse-in-afghanistan.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10250517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10250517)

~~~
fmax30
You know dang this should have been marked as a dupe. I think you should fine
tune it to say if a story has > 100 upvotes or > 20 comments it should be
marked as a dupe and redirected to the original story ( as it was done
before).

~~~
dang
We'd certainly have marked it that way if it were the identical story, but
it's a related editorial.

